# Nissan Stops Sale on 2006 ALltimas and Sentra SE-Rs



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

Gardena, CA – Nissan North America, Inc., this week directed its dealers to stop selling certain 2006 model year, four-cylinder Altimas and Nissan Sentra SE-Rs because of reports of excessive oil consumption while it continues to investigate potential causes.

The condition, if not detected or addressed properly, could lead to the potential for engine damage, or failure which could result in a fire in extreme cases. The National Highway Transportation and Safety Administration has been advised of Nissan's action. 

Nissan estimates that about 100,000 Altimas and Sentra SE-Rs built between January and May 2006 may be subject to excessive oil consumption. There have been about 215 reports of excessive oil consumption, mostly from rental-car fleets, and 17 reports of engine fires, resulting in one minor injury.

Nissan is aggressively working to find a definite cause and solution for the condition.

Nissan is advising owners of these vehicles that they should frequently check and maintain the engine oil level. If the engine oil level is kept at the proper level, there should be no engine damage and no risk of engine failure or a resulting fire. If the engine oil level is not registered at all on the dip stick, customers are urged to immediately add oil and bring their vehicle to a Nissan dealer.

In the interest of customer satisfaction, Nissan has extended the engine portion of the Powertrain Coverage of the vehicles' warranty on Altimas and Sentra SE-Rs built during the January to May 2006 period to 84 months or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.

Nissan is taking these actions as part of its commitment to provide the highest levels of product quality and customer satisfaction.


----------

